# Mosquito Pike



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Caught this beast while bass fishing on mosquito today. It was raining so hard we just snapped a pic and let her go. What u guys think on length and weight?


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

40" - 15 pounds just a guess. 

That's a great picture with the weather looming behind you. Great fish


----------



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW Congrats!! Lots a big Pike caught this year... I love that lake cause of the possibilities that swim in those waters!!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

That’s a dandy bro! Nice job. Definitely 40” or better. I’m not good at judging weight tho. 15-17pnd seems legitimate


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I bet that pike was a great surprise! You've got me bested on size for sure


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Great Pike congrats


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

That’s a really nice pike.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Nice fish.


----------



## The Ukranian (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow!! Beautiful!!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

That's a good one. If you were into putting one on the wall. That'd be a good contender.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

For fishing in that weather you deserved about 4 of those and 2 40lb. Musky too! Way to man up and fish on!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

ya13ya03 said:


> That's a good one. If you were into putting one on the wall. That'd be a good contender.


If he were a "normal" fisherman(those who Eat their catch), that'd be a "dandy" for the table!! Too much c&r bassing, missing out on some great eatin!


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Looks about the same size as the one my buddy Jim caught this spring when we were out there. There some good ones in that place. Wonder if pike have markings that you can match up. His was at about the 4:40 minute mark of this video. We didn't get size or weight on it either.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

In 1000 Islands and other lakes where they are begging you to keep pike, I've learned that they are really good eating fish once you know how to fillet them.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

COmmodore 64 said:


> In 1000 Islands and other lakes where they are begging you to keep pike, I've learned that they are really good eating fish once you know how to fillet them.


I've eaten them a few times and they are good. You just have to be schooled on how to clean them up to make sure you get the bones out. It's been years since I've eaten one, but I remember them tasting great.


----------



## ohiobassin_864 (Jul 12, 2020)

Nice catch, and sweet colors/pattern on it! I was up there yesterday and caught a big channel cat on a spinnerbait while bass fishing lol


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

An easy 40+"nice going. Sure are fun to catch. Used to catch a bunch, that size and bigger, up in Canada. 
I miss those days. Congrats


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice pike for sure. Your holding it out in front of you pretty good so I would say it is around 35" long. Looks a bit skinny cause of the time of year it is. Pike feast in colder weather, so with the warm water temps, it will be much thicker in the late fall. I grew up pike fishing up in the upper of Michigan. My biggest was 35" and it went 15 lbs. It was much thicker then the one you are holding. But your fish is a great summer time pike. How deep of water was the fish in when you caught it?
This is all JMO of course. I could be totally off on my guess.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I was in 5 fow caught on a spinnerbait. Took a few min to get her in. Everytime she saw the boat she went on a run


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Congrats on releasing that fish. Look at the head on that thing! It is fully equipped to eat! That fish could end up a lot bigger in the future. Talked to some of the ODNR guys during the walleye netting one Spring. They said they pulled 4 pike out of their nets that were no doubt about it new Ohio state records! They are in there!


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Flipp said:


> View attachment 370071
> 
> Caught this beast while bass fishing on mosquito today. It was raining so hard we just snapped a pic and let her go. What u guys think on length and weight?


----------



## Frickster (Jan 1, 2015)

Bluewalleye said:


> Nice pike for sure. Your holding it out in front of you pretty good so I would say it is around 35" long. Looks a bit skinny cause of the time of year it is. Pike feast in colder weather, so with the warm water temps, it will be much thicker in the late fall. I grew up pike fishing up in the upper of Michigan. My biggest was 35" and it went 15 lbs. It was much thicker then the one you are holding. But your fish is a great summer time pike. How deep of water was the fish in when you caught it?
> This is all JMO of course. I could be totally off on my guess.


I caught a lot of Pike in Canada and my biggest was 38” and it was around 15 lbs. So I was thinking the same around 35” and 10-12lbs. Either way great looking fish and nice catch. Loved the rain in the pic. Might have been why you caught it in shallow water. Glad to hear you let it go. Personally I think they help keep that lake balanced with great size gills and crappie. When I was in Canada we would eat them because the whole lake only had pike. So our fish dinner night was pike. They have a Y bone so best part is the tenderloin along the top part of fish. The larger opening in the Y is what I’m talking about. The other parts are thinner filets. You need at least a 5 lb fish to get some meat off it but they are tasty. 
Good luck,
Frickster


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Beautiful Pike! 35"


----------

